# Everclear and the Pink Panty Dropper



## boonedoggle

Anyone have experience with these in the past, or currently? This brought back some memories of Jungle Juice parties and the "Pink Pany Dropper"! Classic. From Wiki:

Everclear is commonly added to a variety of other drinks, such as soft drinks, juice, Gatorade or iced tea. Everclear is often consumed at college parties mixed with fruit juice or Kool-Aid and mixed fruit in a large tub and goes by names like Spodi (in the Pacific Northwest), Trashcan Punch, RAT Poison, Hunch Punch, PJ (Party Juice), Cowboy Kool-Aid, Hairy Buffalo, Screaming Libra, Purple Jesus, Jungle Juice, Jesus Juice, Stupid Juice, Death Mix, Sex Mix, or Wap (in reference to a popular drink made by mixing Everclear with Sprite and Hawaiian Punch). The fruit in this drink absorbs lots of the alcohol, as in sangria. Some notable Everclear mixes:

The name "Pink Lightning" or "Gozer" or "Pink Panty Dropper" is used to describe a drink that is one part Everclear and three parts pink lemonade. 
The name "Three Mile Dick" refers to two shots Everclear mixed with a can of Brisk. 
The name "Macho Jamaican" refers to Everclear or 151 rum mixed with Jolt Cola. 
The name "Everbeer" refers to Everclear mixed in a bottle of Coors Light. 
The name "Stealth Bomber" refers to Everclear mixed with a can of Natural Light. 
A mixture of Everclear and Kahlua is known as the "Drunk Ninja." 
Everclear is sometimes consumed alone by eating saturated fruit. One technique occasionally found is to use a hypodermic needle to inject oranges with Everclear so they can be consumed in public without drawing the attention of police. Like vodka, it can be used in making Jello shots, yet unlike vodka, water must be used with it, or the Everclear will destroy the gelatin.[3] One version of Romulan Ale, a drink from Star Trek, calls for one part Everclear to one part each of blue curacao and Bacardi 151.


----------



## Twill413

boonedoggle said:


> The name "Everbeer" refers to Everclear mixed in a bottle of Coors Light.
> The name "Stealth Bomber" refers to Everclear mixed with a can of Natural Light.


Umm, that sounds disgusting. I have had variations of pretty much everything else, but why would anyone put Everclear into beer? Sounds like it would taste like beer flavored rocket fuel.

For personal information, DO NOT EVER try to take a straight shot of the stuff. Aside from the fact I think it is bad for you, it is hotter than burning blazes.

I feel everclear must be mixed with something fruity or sweet in order to be enjoyed, and I am a fan of Wap.


----------



## adsantos13

I have a hangover just from reading that post!


----------



## ky toker

Jungle Juice (hooch) was always great. Ungracefully laid in the middle of the infield of the Derby on two occasions. Great party drink for cost/volume/drunkenness.


----------



## drevim

Have done a shot....once. That was enough. 

Everclear burns real cool too. Pour it all over the inside of a sink, turn out the lights and toss in a match.....well, it was cool when I was 19  

Have had it in most of the common mixes, I've not hear of trying it with beer.


----------



## Scimmia

ah, memories. we drank a LOT of jungle juice back in the day.

I've done shots and didn't think it was THAT bad, personally. Of course, we were camping once and would just take some in our mouth and spray it into the camp fire, so maybe I was just used to it.


----------



## SMcGregor

Awe yes! back in the day when recovering from a jungle juice took a couple of sleeps instead of an entire 2 days! damn what I would be do to be able to bounce back that quickly these days. Everclear was a party fav for sure! Thanks for dragging up old memories!

Shawn:ss


----------



## earnold25

wow this brought back memories. i remember having to go to practice in the morning with bright red lips from the jungle juice. coach would always ask if we were out partying the night before...wonder how he knew 

only time i had everclear in a beer was when it was part of a flaming dr. pepper. but really its just to light the shot on fire before you drop it in the beer.


----------



## Hoplophile

Ah, memories. My roommate had way too much of the hairy buffalo...on our SECOND night at college! :r 

The most disgusting spectacle it has ever been my displeasure to witness. u


----------



## jdbwolverines

Being a college student, I'm pry more acquainted with Everclear than any one man should be. There are some really good punches out there that taste great and get you messed up FAST. My personal favorite didn't make your list and is called Apple Pie. It is an apple juice, apple cider, cinnamon, sugar, and Everclear concoction. Perfect for fall parties and festivities. I would also say that some should be avoided at all costs. Everclear and beer being one of them. Personal experience is everclear and coors light ("Everbeer" apparently but didn't know it had a name until reading this). A beer and everclear mix is worse than straight shots IMHO.

Also, while it certainly does have an effect on dropping the panties, be careful. Freshman year one of my good friends was getting "intimate" with a girl who apparently had a little to much jungle juice back in his dorm room. Next thing we know, his bed is covered in red puke, the girl is crying in the corner, and he has a look on his face that we will remember for quite some time.


----------



## TU09

drevim said:


> Have done a shot....once. That was enough.


:tpd:


----------



## adsantos13

Back in college, one of my roomates decided to begin bootlegging. We rented a house in the woods off campus, so there was little risk of detection.

Anyway, he made his first batch by fermenting Welchs Frozen Grape Juice concentrate. You know, the one that comes in the tubes. When it was finished, he bought a alcohol thermometer type thingie, put it in the liquid and it rose to near 100%, then broke. LOL, we knew it was going to work!

Needless to say u u u It did the job though, pretty quickly and efficiently. Actually, Im surprised we didnt go blind! or explode the minute someone lit a cigarette....

Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## borndead1

adsantos13 said:


> Back in college, one of my roomates decided to begin bootlegging. We rented a house in the woods off campus, so there was little risk of detection.
> 
> Anyway, he made his first batch by fermenting Welchs Frozen Grape Juice concentrate. You know, the one that comes in the tubes. When it was finished, he bought a alcohol thermometer type thingie, put it in the liquid and it rose to near 100%, then broke. LOL, we knew it was going to work!
> 
> Needless to say u u u It did the job though, pretty quickly and efficiently. Actually, Im surprised we didnt go blind! or explode the minute someone lit a cigarette....
> 
> Ah, the good ol' days...


:r My friends did something like that too, but they just boiled the water out of vodka. We called it "Holy Shit" because that's the first thing you would say after you took a shot of it!


----------



## TideRoll

The first big group of friends I became involved with my college marching band was known as the "Hunch Punch Bunch." And I would counsel moderation with anything clear and 190 proof. At one party a girl passed out, threw up while she was passed out and then lost control of her bodily functions. Unpleasant for her as well as the hundred or so other folks there at the party, and don't think that the incident did not follow her around for some time. On a band trip for the Tennessee game, we took along a (new) eighteen gallon plastic garbage can containing a hearty portion of the concoction and kept it in the back of the bus, dispensing it with increasing abandon as we went along. One girl got crazy drunk but then started having heart palpitations and we had to call the paramedics in Gatlinburg, TN. That pretty much ended the run of the Hunch Punch Bunch.

The stuff is an equal opportunity menace. A high school buddy of mine started drinking PGA shots in PC Beach, Florida, after we graduated. He was with a simply stunning young lady from Louisville who was in a pretty excited state, but he was deteriorating rapidly and must have figured he needed to capitalize, so to speak, soon. After disappearing into an ante room in the condo, she emerged alone a short while later perplexed, as he had gone to the bathroom and not come out. When we jimmied the door, we found him passed out in the bathtub with a bump on his head and an embarrassing wet spot just below the wasteline. For some reason, he did not manage to hook up with that particular young lady the rest of the trip. 

I would hazard a guess that someone probably dies from that stuff somewhere each college semester. Truly evil sh**, that stuff. Nothing like a college photograph of a guy or gal taken while under the influence of that stuff showing up somewhere online or during a background check for a big job.

Anyway, our mixture was a combination of Tropical Punch Kool-Aid, lots of sugar, and Tropicana mixed fruit juice, along with the aforementioned jet fuel. Very sweet stuff, and thankfully I never really developed a taste for it, but I doubt I could stand so much as a drop today. Just thinking of it makes me want to retch.


----------



## taltos

Speaking from experience, Everclear shots are not that bad incomparison to doing shots of moonshine. In college we used to make a drink called hop, skip and go naked before football games. It took 5 gallons of lemonade, 1 quart of Everclear, 1 quart of 151 rum and a quart of tequila. We would add mucho ice and then add the ingredients and let it sit for an hour before consuming. It is important to note that it was mixed in a garbage can and stirred with a canoe paddle. The only hangover that I ever had worse than this was when I overindulged at a sangria party at my fraternity.


----------



## cmiller

drevim said:


> Have done a shot....once.


Have done three, in 25 min or so. Already drunk before that. Staggered back to the apt. slept. suffered. No u though. What did make me u was these special Jack Danials glasses one of my roommates had. Had an hourglass shape that constricted down to about 0.5 inch, bottom part held 4-5oz beer, top part held 2 oz Jack. Four of those on top of plenty of the Harry Buffalo punch had me retching.


----------



## tiptone

cmiller said:


> Have done three, in 25 min or so. Already drunk before that. Staggered back to the apt. slept. suffered. No u though. What did make me u was these special Jack Danials glasses one of my roommates had. Had an hourglass shape that constricted down to about 0.5 inch, bottom part held 4-5oz beer, top part held 2 oz Jack. Four of those on top of plenty of the Harry Buffalo punch had me retching.


Those glasses can really get you in trouble. We used to pour ice-cold Coke in the bottom and $CHEAP_BRAND whisky in the bottom. Because the cold Coke goes down last that's all you can taste when you set the glass down, seems to lead to having 8-10 at a time.


----------



## Twill413

cmiller said:


> Had an hourglass shape that constricted down to about 0.5 inch, bottom part held 4-5oz beer, top part held 2 oz Jack. Four of those on top of plenty of the Harry Buffalo punch had me retching.



This?

Looks pretty cool, might have to get me one of them.


----------



## tiptone

Twill413 said:


> This?
> 
> Looks pretty cool, might have to get me one of them.


That's it....be careful.


----------

